# worst/and good food article



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

7 Worst Dog Foods, Updated 2013 | Bad dog food = Shorter Life Span


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome Article Michele! 

Here is the full article for those looking:

Click to delete7 Worst Dog Foods, Updated 2013
janed54

It is easy to increase your dog’s life and improve his health by simply feeding a healthy homemade dog food diet. 

Bad dog food ingredients = Shortened life span for your dog 

Below is a listing of some of the inexpensive dog food brands, with the harmful, unnecessary and outright dangerous and deadly ingredients, highlighted in red. 

Use the list below as a guide on what bad dog food ingredients to avoid when buying commercial dog food.

If a specific brand of food is not listed here it does not mean it is bad or good brand. You can find the complete ingredient listing and nutritional analysis on any of the dog food manufacturers websites. An ingredient list like the dog food on this page should always be avoided.

This list of foods below as examples of what I consider unhealthy and dangerous dog food brands. Any dog who is fed a consistent and regular diet of corn will be more prone to illnesses, allergies and a shorter life.

Here is the reason why you should question the food you are feeding your dog.

This is the “myth” that we have been led to believe: The Pet Food is fine because it has an accredited label on the bag. This is what can be found on the label: “Our pet foods are made following AAFCO guidelines and must pass stringent testing.” 

Worst Dog Food Brands Listed in no particular order:

*BENEFUL BY PURINA*
INGREDIENTS:
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols
(form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal, tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid,
salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a
preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E
supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12
supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement,
*menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), , calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

*ALPO BY PURINA*
INGREDIENTS:
Ground yellow corn, corn germ meal, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, beef tallow preserved with mixed tocopherols (form of vitamin E),
animal digest (source of chicken flavor), salt, potassium chloride, beef & liver meal, dried cheese powder, dl-methionine, added color, choline
chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper
sulfate, brewers dried yeast, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin
d-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), ,, folic acid,
biotin, sodium selenite.

*OL ROY From WALMART:*
INGREDIENTS:
Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, corn syrup, poultry fat, Meat and bone meal, Animal Fat
Preserved with BHA and Citric Acid, Chicken by-product meal, Rice, Animal Digest, Salt, Calcium Carbonate,
Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin D and E Supplement, Niacin, Copper
Sulafate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement,
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K
activity), , Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium
Selenite, Folic Acid

*KIBBLES N BITS:*
INGREDIENTS:
Corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat– bha used as preservative, corn syrup, wheat middlings, water
sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color,
sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium
iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate,
riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement),
calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40 , BHA (used as a preservative) , dl methionine

*PURINA DOG CHOW:*
INGREDIENTS :
Whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn gluten meal, meat and bone
meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, barley, whole grain wheat, animal digest, calcium carbonate, salt, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride,
L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, added color (Red 40, Yellow
5, Blue 2, Yellow 6) , DL-Methionine, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium
pantothenate, copper proteinate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement,
riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), ,, folic acid, biotin, sodium
selenite.

*PEDIGREE*:
(Puppy Food)
INGREDIENTS:
Ground Whole Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Rice, Corn Gluten Meal (Source of Lutein*), Animal Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols,
Source of Vitamin E), Natural Poultry Flavor, Wheat, Potassium Chloride, Wheat Flour, DiCalcium Phosphate, Salt, Brewers Dried Yeast,
Carmel Color, Vegetable Oil (Source of Linoleic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, Vitamins (dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate [Source of Vitamin
E], Choline Chloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate [Source of Vitamin C*], Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], d-Calcium
Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement [Vitamin B2], Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Marigold Meal, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate,
Potassium Iodide), Added FD&C and Lake Colors (Yellow 6, Blue 2, Red 40, Yellow 5).
Comparison Chart showing the Best and Worst Dog Food Brands side by side – SEE THE DIFFERENCE

*HILL’S SCIENCE DIET ORIGINAL*
INGREDIENTS:
Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Soybean
Oil, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin,
Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin,
Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Dried Chicken Cartilage, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, minerals
(Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed
Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for this list. I wonder if there are ANY grocery dog foods that are on the 4-5 star list.?


----------

